# How tough is Bremont's hardened Steel?



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

What is the toughness of Bremont's Hardened Steel? Does it resist scratches like ceramic? Does it resist corrosion like other stainless steel case? Are they harder to dent?


----------



## hub6152 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yes it’s a lot harder. I banged the edge of the bezel quite hard on my Boeing M1 and it was completely unmarked. And zero scratches on it after one year of wear. As for corrosion resistance I don’t think that’s an issue anyway regardless of the type of steel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

treiz1337 said:


> What is the toughness of Bremont's Hardened Steel? Does it resist scratches like ceramic? Does it resist corrosion like other stainless steel case? Are they harder to dent?


Straight from Bremont's website:



> *CASE HARDENING
> 
> BREMONT B-EBE2000 WATCH CASE TREATMENT*
> 
> All Bremont watches are treated for hardness with B-EBE2000 technology. During this special stage in the case production the metal is heat-treated and defused with carbon, then bombarded with electrons. The process dramatically increases the hardness and scratch resistance of the stainless steel. On the Vickers' scale of hardness, for example, B-EBE2000 produces a watch case with a value of 2000Hv - approximately seven times that of the normal stainless steel used for watch cases.


Keep in mind, though, that the case is not through-hardened but only surface hardened. That being said, surface hardened steel with a 2000Hv should be more than enough to resist scratches; however, not even the hardest steel will resist scratches like ceramic does. Of course, the downside of ceramic, scratch resistant as it may be, is that it's much more fragile than steel. If you drop a ceramic watch the wrong way on hard floor, you will not like the result.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

If I were to consider to get a Bremont, which is considered their flagship watch?


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

treiz1337 said:


> If I were to consider to get a Bremont, which is considered their flagship watch?


The Martin Baker line, specifically the MBII orange barrel. The Supermarine probably comes in at a close second.


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

Is the hardened steel a standard to all their line of watches? I am interested in a tough ass tool watch.


----------



## Vig2000 (Jul 5, 2012)

treiz1337 said:


> Is the hardened steel a standard to all their line of watches? I am interested in a tough ass tool watch.


Many use hardened steel, but some do not. The Bremont website specifies which models use hardened steel. If you're looking for a tough tool watch, then you might want to also consider other brands such as Damasko, Sinn, or Ball just to name a few. For Ball specifically, check out the new Hydrocarbon DEVGRU. Talk about tough. That thing is shock resistant to 50,000 Gs and can withstanding a 10-meter free fall. Has a bunch of unique patented tech that makes it crazy shock resistant.


----------



## eddieo396 (Oct 25, 2007)

Get a Mercer watch you will save quite a few bucks


----------



## treiz1337 (Aug 13, 2017)

The Ball and Bremont watch seems interesting. The watch should have high amount of shock resistance like Ball. I notice Bremont has their own shock resistance system. Is that any good?


----------



## jupiterfang (Mar 27, 2010)

It is tough steel but it is still steel. It is scratch resistant but dont try to drop it or hit it with hard surface as it will leave dent easily. Good news is when you send them for service they will replace the top bezel for you


----------

